# Diy Volumes



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/11/18)

I want to maybe try out mixing my own liquid next week. So what volumes do you mix, 60ml, 100m or do you make a 1l batch in one go?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/11/18)

start small, 10 - 30ml batches, then if you dont like the mix, you did not waste a 1l mix of PG/VG

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (6/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I want to maybe try out mixing my own liquid next week. So what volumes do you mix, 60ml, 100m or do you make a 1l batch in one go?



definitely 10 to 30ml at first

last thing you need is to be stuck with 1L of juice you don't like

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> start small, 10 - 30ml batches, then if you dont like the mix, you did not waste a 1l mix of PG/VG


Thanks, did not think of that, just thought bigger is easier. And Im a Master chef, so was sure whatever I mix wil be great. 
But maybe start small is the answer

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (6/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, did not think of that, just thought bigger is easier. And Im a Master chef, so was sure whatever I mix wil be great.
> But maybe start small is the answer


I say go for it. Sometime I learn from advice, sometime from experience. Do what suits you best. I always mix 20 ml testers initially (that’s the bottle size I have) and after I confirm a Flavour profile, I do 60ml batches, and rotate between because I Learned from experience how important steeping time is! Btw, mixing is easier for people with patience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/11/18)

Without having to start another thread, can I maybe as a few other questions.

Do you mix different strenghts of flavour for different devices? What Im trying to say. I bought a nice wicks bubblegum juice the weekend and its great, but I feel its a bit overpowering. I had a cheap vape pen a year ago for a week or so and gave up, you could hardly taste anything, so was thinking this Wicks juice will work great in that, but with what I use now, the juice gets to intense quickly.
Should I stay at 10% or less on the flavours?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/11/18)

It depends on the concentrates in all honesty, some concentrates require less volume and others more, its a trial and error process, unfortunately

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (6/11/18)

The general tendency is to mix at higher flavour % for pods and MTL devices, lower % for more airy, higher-powered devices. There is no set percentage, it varies by concentrates used and recipes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (6/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Without having to start another thread, can I maybe as a few other questions.
> 
> Do you mix different strenghts of flavour for different devices? What Im trying to say. I bought a nice wicks bubblegum juice the weekend and its great, but I feel its a bit overpowering. I had a cheap vape pen a year ago for a week or so and gave up, you could hardly taste anything, so was thinking this Wicks juice will work great in that, but with what I use now, the juice gets to intense quickly.
> Should I stay at 10% or less on the flavours?



find yourself some recipes and have a look at them, see how the flavours are used percentage wise

search for the DIY threads, they have plenty recipes, depends what you into, bakery, tobacco, fruit, etc etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/11/18)

here are some links to look at:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/110781

https://diyordievaping.com/2017/10/17/mixing-for-closed-system-devices/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (6/11/18)

I tend to mix 10ml of something I have never tried before - 20ml if there is an ingredient at a very low % so that it is easier to measure out).

After vaping the 10ml or 20ml, if I think I may like the profile, I'll mix up 50ml and vape that finished to make sure.

If it turns out to be something I want in my permanent rotation I'll then mix up a 100ml at a time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------

